# Am I Missing Something...?



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

or am I rich?

eBay 8944329027


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Depends what it ends at but I dont think thats too far off at the moment


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Depends what it ends at but I dont think thats too far off at the moment


Really? A non military pre 'CCCP Amphibia for Â£51?

I had no idea....

I have lots.









Must be the 'divers' dial.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Â£51....It shows what can be done with a convincing bit of auction blurb and some decent pics  .

It looks a nice CCCP era "frogman" but nothing special.

Â£10 to Â£20 from Eastern Europe, but I think most buyers would prefer to stick closer to home and pay through the nose for it  .


----------

